# Zero Water



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 26, 2013)

has anyone else seen the commercials? it basically looks like the brita water pitcher. its supposed to filter out 100% of dissolved solids in your water. haven't checked to see it's cost effectiveness yet, but looks like it could be a nice addition to a starter kit for people just getting into the scene. as opposed to buying a 100$+ RO system.

hxxp://www.zerowater.com/


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 26, 2013)

I have seen that com. 
It comes with a ppm meter. 
I think it's one dem 29.98 or 19.98 offers. 
Can't remember 100%
LH


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 26, 2013)

Interesting.  It appears they have put a 5 stage filter in a single cartridge.  On their web site, the larger 23 cup dispenser, which appears to be their largest, is listed at $40 plus shipping.  The filters are 2 for $30--real reasonable for filters of this kind.  My biggest question would be how low it takes for the water to get through the filter--basically how much could you make in 24 hours?  They are claiming RO water, but with regular RO systems, the water must be under pressure or it will not go through the filters--it is not a gravity system.  This is a gravity system, so the filters must be constructed differently to allow it to filter by gravity.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 26, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Interesting.  It appears they have put a 5 stage filter in a single cartridge.  On their web site, the larger 23 cup dispenser, which appears to be their largest, is listed at $40 plus shipping.  The filters are 2 for $30--real reasonable for filters of this kind.  My biggest question would be how low it takes for the water to get through the filter--basically how much could you make in 24 hours?  They are claiming RO water, but with regular RO systems, the water must be under pressure or it will not go through the filters--it is not a gravity system.  This is a gravity system, so the filters must be constructed differently to allow it to filter by gravity.




from the video reviews i've seen on youtube, it appears to filter slightly slower then the brita filter. so about 5 mins to fill their largest pitcher. costco apparently sells the medium sized pitcher with 2 additional filters for 60$. seems pretty cost effective to me


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2013)

I have never seen a Brita filter fill a large pitcher in 5 minutes.  But regardless, I cannot imagine how a gravity flow could do the same thing an RO does under pressure in less time.  In addition this has no bypass water.

The things I would check are:  how long it takes to filter the water and how many gal each filter will filter.  While this number will vary depending on your water quality, you should be able to get a ballpark figure.  People will drink maybe a quart or so of water a day.  If you are using it for water for your plants, you are going to need gallons every day.  

I have worked with water for a whole lot of years.  I know technology changes, but I have a hard time imagining how this little set up can achieve what an RO does for so much less money, only 1 filter, with no pressure behind it and no waste water.  Take everything on You Tube with a grain of salt.  Anybody can post anything there.  The company could have hired 50 people give rave reviews.  

It is probably worth a try (depending on how much water each filter will filter) if you have the $60 or so to spare .  If nothing else, I'm sure it makes great drinking water.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2013)

let us know how it works...and how many gallons does one filter do?


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 27, 2013)

Is your water that polluted? I've feed filtered water(filter system from homedepot)....RO'd water(literally filled 5gal buckets from refrigerator RO filtered water dispenser)...& the current PH'd tap...and I have never noticed a difference in growth, taste or appearance...rain water isn't filtered or RO..and outdoor I don't even PH...straight out the hose...I just don't feel it's required..unless your tap is that bad...just filling your watering containers the night before and letting them sit uncapped over night gets rid of a lot of impurities...it's not "that" sensitive of a plant..


----------



## oldsman (Jul 27, 2013)

According to the website the filter is certified for 22.5 gallons each with customer reports of 30 gallons a filter.If you use a lot of water it doesn't seem cost effective.JMO


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2013)

I think it is all hype.

Where do the metals go? 

I can see where this may help remove some but not all.

Good luck, keep us posted and keep-r-green


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2013)

oldsman said:
			
		

> According to the website the filter is certified for 22.5 gallons each with customer reports of 30 gallons a filter.If you use a lot of water it doesn't seem cost effective.JMO



Thanks--that tells us a lot.  That was one my major concerns.  The filters are around $15 each, so that makes the water quite expensive to make.  It would probably be more cost effective to buy bottled water.

although, I feel somewhat like duck--I still don't really see how it can remove all the dissolved solids--even an RO usually doesn't take it to 0.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 27, 2013)

IMO it's a glorified Brita 
Like all products when one looses hype they need something else to replace it. 
But for the cost n if one is wanting it for drinking water. A free ppm meter with it as stated in commercials is a deal in my eyes. 
Kinda killing 2 birds 1 stone. 

LH.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 27, 2013)

i'm gonna pick one up and check the water with my ppm meter, if it takes it to 0. then at the least its legit. weather or not its cost effective, i doubt it is, but someone with a very small organic grow could possibly benefit from it.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 27, 2013)

RO water is great for hydro, not so good for soil and even less so for organic soil.

IMO, RO water has gotten a internet status like flushing. Too often deemed necessary and used when really not called for.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2013)

I agree with Dr.  Fever.  

Ro water for hydro if your PPms are above 300 or so.  I never use RO water with my organic grows.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 27, 2013)

while i don't think its necessary, it does give you piece of mind. i agree that its most common use is for hydro applications, but i disagree that its least useful in an organic setup. knowing i'm not adding in anything extra into my soil is extremely comforting to me.   :48:


----------



## DrFever (Jul 27, 2013)

Yo short  bus       your thinking that  RO water is good  for organic gardening  ???
only to the contrary.  its more acidic and not good for organic growing and the micro herd  you here  them all say  RO has a neutral pH... even though any idiot with litmus paper or a pH meter can see the pH is usually between 5.2 - 6pH, and drops lower as it sits exposed to open air.
In addition to the effects of pH on nutrient availability, individual plants and soil organisms also vary in their tolerance to alkaline and/or acid soil conditions. 
Neutral conditions appear to be best for crop growth. in organic growing  
dosn't make sense to me  to use RO water when your going to ph it up all the time lol 
. Soil microorganism activity is also greatest near neutral conditions, 
but pH ranges vary for each type of microorganism. 
Specifically, very acid soils (less than 5) cause microbial activity to slow down and numbers to be considerably lower than in 
more neutral  zones


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 28, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> Yo short  bus       your thinking that  RO water is good  for organic gardening  ???
> only to the contrary.  its more acidic and not good for organic growing and the micro herd  you here  them all say  RO has a neutral pH... even though any idiot with litmus paper or a pH meter can see the pH is usually between 5.2 - 6pH, and drops lower as it sits exposed to open air.
> In addition to the effects of pH on nutrient availability, individual plants and soil organisms also vary in their tolerance to alkaline and/or acid soil conditions.
> Neutral conditions appear to be best for crop growth. in organic growing
> ...



i build all of the soil i use so that it supports a thriving bacterial dominated food web. since bacteria thrive better in my soil. the ph of the soil buffers itself to an acceptable ph. i'd much rather build my soil to counteract RO's lower then optimal ph, then fill my soil with unmeasured amounts of cal,mg,iron, etc. not to mention people that use city water straight from the hose is filled with chlorine/chloramine.

ph only directly effects uptake in a synthetic grow. in an organic setting the ph of the soil itself only effects which organisms can thrive. which in return dictates what nutrients will uptake. different types of microbes target different nutrients.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 28, 2013)

Well good luck..... looking forward to seeing  your next grow in organic RO  mixture if yea think its going to improve your yields ...
I personally think your wasting your time   you mention  you build all of your soil  with amendments  yet  i bet you can't give me a exact  NPK content  but rather  a guess of what is in it  just  like on most  bags of soils you buy  its a guess on NPK  a average as organic its hard to really guage  unless a true soil test is done   is your water that bad  that this has to be done is that 300 or upto 375 ppm of tap water really that bad for a plant ???   i have never seen  tap water be totally unsafe to drink  maybe in chernobyl  are you wanting to rid  the chlorine for your water source ????
    Chlorine as chloride is often associated with sodium and potassium. As you know, ordinary table salt is made up of the elements sodium and chloride. Potassium chloride is a compound used as "substitute salt" for those on a sodium-restricted diet. 
Although we know that plants absorb chlorine (as chloride) into their structure, practical plant requirements for chlorine have not been established. A sufficient amount is contained in most soils. A fertilizer that is associated with a particular element, is likely to contain it in the form of a chloride compound. An example is the common fertilizer, muriate of potash, which is potassium chloride (KCl), a mined product that is a regular basic material in fertilizers containing potassium.
 IMO  chlorine is needed  for all life to live  and has its functions for plants 
Chlorine is involved in osmosis (movement of water or solutes in cells), the ionic balance necessary for plants to take up mineral elements and in photosynthesis. Deficiency symptoms include wilting, stubby roots, chlorosis (yellowing) and bronzing. Odors in some plants may be decreased. Chloride, the ionic form of chlorine used by plants, is usually found in soluble forms and is lost by leaching. Some plants may show signs of toxicity if levels are too high.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyways  Short  i would  seriously looking into this  before spending money on a RO 
You want to see results Increases yields 10%-30%
&#8226; Increases plant vigor, weight, and quality &#8226; Increases water penetration and flow&#8226; Increases seed germination &#8226; Increases nutrient uptake&#8226; Increases shelf life&#8226; Improves soil pH&#8226; Reduces water use 10%-30%
&#8226; Reduces fertilizer and pesticide needs &#8226; Prevents and removes scale buildup &#8226; Reduces total dissolved solids (TDS)
&#8226; Reduces disease and pathogens&#8226; Reduces maintenance costs
&#8226; Reduce electrical bills &#8226; Reduces salts in soil 

Then purchase a H20 energizer Dam i am giving my secrets away lol 

omnienviro.com/products/


The Magnetic field created by the H2O ENERGIZER, when applied to normal water, restructures the water molecules into very small water molecule clusters, each made up of six symmetrically organized molecules. This hexagonal cluster is recognized by the cell as "bio-friendly" due to its hexagonal structure and inability to transport toxins, and easily enters the passageways in plant and animal cell membranes. The result provides maximum, healthy hydration with less water.

Magnetic field further breaks down minerals into smaller particles making them more bio-available to the plant cells. The bottom line results are dramatic: maximum hydration of healthy water with greater uptake of minerals results in greater yields, larger and better end product, earlier maturation, longer shelf life, and healthier plants. It allows a reduction of amount of water needed, fertilzer and pesticides.

Since the magnetic structuring breaks all minerals into smaller particles, salt in the soil is broken down by the structured water, causing it to sink deep into the soil, away from plant roots, and wash away.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 28, 2013)

i'll look into it for sure


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 28, 2013)

My water is 33 ppms out of the faucet. I love it  

Interesting piece this is for sure..but yeah, seems like a load of hype :confused2: 

Keep us updated.


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 28, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> Anyways Short i would seriously looking into this before spending money on a RO
> You want to see results Increases yields 10%-30%
>  Increases plant vigor, weight, and quality  Increases water penetration and flow Increases seed germination  Increases nutrient uptake Increases shelf life Improves soil pH Reduces water use 10%-30%
>  Reduces fertilizer and pesticide needs  Prevents and removes scale buildup  Reduces total dissolved solids (TDS)
> ...


 

ROUGH COST??   installed??  THANKS!!


----------



## DrFever (Jul 28, 2013)

500 bucks  good for 15 pluss years


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 28, 2013)

[quote=dr.fever.    i have never seen tap water be totally unsafe to drink maybe in chernobyl are you wanting to rid the chlorine for your water source ????


YOU gotta checkout GAS LAND PART2.. it's a documentuary playing every other day on hbo. whats happening all over this country. the upper 1% ruining our country. to get richer. paid off all the way to the top. almost a billion dollars, legal BRIBES to AVOID the safe water and drinking act.   

5% of their wells leak on day 1.. 50% after 30 years. uninhabitable!!!

 makes my blood boil.  please check it out..


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 28, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> 500 bucks good for 15 pluss years


 
is it worth it??


----------



## DrFever (Jul 28, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> My water is 33 ppms out of the faucet. I love it
> 
> Interesting piece this is for sure..but yeah, seems like a load of hype :confused2:
> 
> Keep us updated.



Who ever thought  that  growing weed hydroponically would speed growth rates up  but today in the weed industry as well as others  hydroponics is being used 
   i use magnetic water  and see first hand  healthier plants through out Veg and flower 

 At its simplest level, water is H-O-H, or H2O if you prefer. The more complete truth, however, is that water is never SIMPLY H-O-H. Liquid water can be thought of as a seething mass of molecules in which hydrogen-bonded clusters are continually forming, breaking apart, and re-forming. These electronically effervescent water molecules readily break and make bonds with chemical compounds -- some that are essential for life, and of course, some that are less than healthy.

However, all matter exhibits magnetic properties when placed in an external magnetic field. Even substances like copper and aluminum that are not normally thought of as having magnetic properties are affected by the presence of a magnetic field such as that produced by either pole of a bar magnet.

Ground water contains thousands of particles and microelements whose impurities give rise to the surrounding electron shells: cations (+) and anions (-). "Pure" water is a polar liquid, i.e. one part of the water molecule has a positive electrical charge and the other part has a negative charge; but overall, the net electrical charge is negative. Thus, the water molecule is a small magnet (dipole), whose magnetic (or electric) field can be affected by causing the molecule to turn or rotate in one direction or the other, taking on a positive or negative higher potential  depending on whether a South (positive) or North (negative) outside magnetic field has been applied.

Water is Paramagnetic meaning that it holds a magnetic charge.

Paramagnetism occurs primarily in substances in which some or all of the individual atoms, ions, or molecules possess a permanent magnetic dipole moment. Water has a dipole moment and is, therefore, subject to paramagnetism. (At the University of Tokyo researchers were able to make water levitate using magnets (Source: NATURE . Ikezoe, N. Hirota, J. Nakagawa and K. Kitazawa, Making water levitate, Nature 393 (1998) 749-750).

Again, water molecules are dipolar. Since opposite electrical charges attract, water molecules tend to attract each other (Kegley and Andrews, 1998). Water in living systems naturally gathers into structures of 14, 17, 21, 196, 280, or more molecules (Mikesell, 1985; Davis, 2004). The bottom line is that structured water can be formed using magnets (Mikesell, 1985).

There is a long history of the promotion of magnets to improve the quality and health benefits of water. Researchers found that when a permanent magnet is kept in contact with water, the water gets magnetically charged and acquires magnetic properties. Such magnetically treated water affects the human body when taken internally and regularly for a considerable period of time (Lam, 2001). Also, when water is magnetically treated, more hydroxyl (OH-) ions are created to form alkaline molecules, and reduce acidity. Normal water has a pH level of about 7, whereas magnetized water can reach a pH of up to 9.2 following the exposure to a 7000 gauss strength magnet for a long period of time (Lam, 2001).

Many such devices consist of one or more permanent magnets affixed to either the inside or to the exterior surface of the incoming water pipe. The water is exposed to the magnetic field as it flows through the pipe between the magnets. The water and water solutions passed through these magnetic fields acquire finer and more homogeneous structures (Tkachenko and Semyonova, 1995). This increases the fluidity of the water and helps increase the waters ability to dissolve various constituents like minerals and vitamins (Kronenberg, 1985; Mikesell, 1985), and consequently improves the biological activity of solutions, positively affecting the performance of humans, animals and plants (Lin and Yotvat, 1989 and 1990; Tkachenko and Semyonova, 1995; Goldsworthy et al., 1999).

Let's further examine the various effects of water passed through a magnet

Water passed through a magnetic field will elevate pH. 
What happens when we drink water that is alkaline? (elevated pH)

Dr. Michael Tierra L.A., O.M.D explains that the proclaimed healing powers of various naturally occurring baths at places such as Lourdes France, Sedona Arizona and Jesus Chahins well in Tlacote Mexico, occurs in these areas because there is reportedly higher naturally occurring magnetic energy. One way to naturally magnetize water is to run it through 30 feet of sand where it will emerge negatively poled because of the effect of minute quartz sand crystals. This water emerges saturated with oxygen that is able to kill germs, build bodily strength and support the immune system. Water so treated will show a change of temperature, surface tension, viscosity and electrical conductivity. Just as chemicals change weight after being subjected to magnetic fields, so does water. More hydroxyl (OH-) ions are generated to form calcium bicarbonate and other alkaline particles. Normal water has a pH level of around 7, while magnetized water can reach 9.2 after exposure to a 7000 gauss strength magnet. This has been shown to be enough to destroy cancer cells as demonstrated in the research of Nobel Prize winner Otto Warburg, M. Von Arene, Dr. K Brewster, Dr. H. Satori, and others.

Dr. Keijiro Kuwabara of Japan states

When you drink alkaline water, you are drinking water with excess oxygen, not in the form of O2, but in the form of OH - which is very stable because it is mated with positively ionized alkaline minerals. Two of these hydroxyl ions can form a water molecule (H2O) and give out one oxygen atom. The alkaline mineral is used to detoxify poisonous acid compounds. When that happens, the hydroxyl ion is freed to supply excess oxygen to the cells to prevent the development of cancer. It is indeed the case of killing two birds with one stone. Dr. Kuwabara has been clinically treating diabetes quite successfully with alkaline water. Source: Excerpts from Reverse Aging by Sang Whang.

Drinking Water with less clusters

What is a water cluster?

Three of five Nobel Prize winners during the 1990s won for their research in the field of structured water. They discovered that optimal healthy DNA is surrounded, and fully hydrated, by a matrix of water that is structurally different from tap water. Under high powered microscopes, the water, when frozen, forms six sided, hexagonal shaped, ring structures. These were determined to receive and transmit electromagnetic energy, that is, frequency vibrations that power every cell function and structure.

Magnets affect the bonding angle between the hydrogen and the oxygen atom in the water molecule. Magnetized water causes the hydrogen-oxygen bond angle within the water molecule to be reduced from 104 to 103 degrees. This in turn causes the water molecule to cluster together in groups of 6-7 rather than groupings of 10-12 and higher. The smaller cluster leads to better absorption of water across cell walls. Dr. Michael Lam, MD in his study on magnetized water, reports that there have been numerous reports from those drinking magnetized water on a daily basis of people being cured of many chronic degenerative disease such as renal stones and arthritis.

What happens when we drink water that has smaller clusters?

Jon Barron, internationally renowned health expert, reports: Although all water consists of the same basic H20 molecules, water nevertheless varies according to how these molecules bond together to form "water molecule groups." To put it simply, it is in the size of these groupings that water differs.

The smaller the groupings, the more bio-available the water is -- the more easily it is able to pass through cell walls, to transport nutrients and remove waste, to facilitate all of the communications systems in your body, and to pass through your body as a whole. The larger the groupings, the more inefficient water is at performing these same functions.

What holds water molecules together in clusters is surface tension. This is what you see when you wash your car and the water beads up in droplets on the hood. When washing your car, you use detergent to break that surface tension -- which breaks apart the large molecular clusters, making the water wetter and better able to clean. Obviously, you can't use detergent to "improve" the bioavailability of your drinking water. But you can use magnetics.

Magnetizing your drinking water breaks its surface tension, making it wetter and more useable by every cell in your body. In addition, there's a strong secondary benefit. Applying a magnetic field to water can not only make it wetter, but it can also raise its pH (up to a full point, depending on the water).

The ratio of small cluster water to large cluster water changes over time in your body. When you are born, there is a high percentage of small cluster water present. As you age, however, that percentage steadily drops -- eventually becoming almost nonexistent.

One of the problems is that small cluster water is not stable. The electric charges inherent in water continually cause the small clusters to bind together into larger and larger clusters. And to make matters worse, the process is accelerated when water is exposed to air and light. Jon Barron Baseline of Health Newsletter, June 2002.

Less is now more. By magnetizing water we can now hydrate faster and more completely while drinking less. This is a good fit for the average person's lifestyle of not finding the time to drink enough water.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 29, 2013)

Very interesting!!
How do you magnitize your water Dr Fever?


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 30, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> Anyways Short i would seriously looking into this before spending money on a RO
> You want to see results Increases yields 10%-30%
>  Increases plant vigor, weight, and quality  Increases water penetration and flow Increases seed germination  Increases nutrient uptake Increases shelf life Improves soil pH Reduces water use 10%-30%
>  Reduces fertilizer and pesticide needs  Prevents and removes scale buildup  Reduces total dissolved solids (TDS)
> ...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2013)

While I don't want to start an argument, I question the benefits of magnetizing water.  I certainly would do a whole bunch of research into actual benefits before investing $500 in something that is supposed to magnetize the water.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 30, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> While I don't want to start an argument, I question the benefits of magnetizing water.  I certainly would do a whole bunch of research into actual benefits before investing $500 in something that is supposed to magnetize the water.




:yeahthat:

I also feel if its increasing yields 10-30% most hydro stores would carry these. 
And we all would have heard n know more about it. 

Especially in the mj industry 

LH.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2013)

Me and the Wife use the Zero Water Picture. The water taste great.


----------



## DrFever (Aug 1, 2013)

there is no need to start a argument from using magnetized water  i have seen increased yields  and  something pretty simple no need to spend 500 on this even tho its not that pricey considering  other expenses  again  pending on size of grow  if your growing in a closet or what ever then  WHAT EVER  right  but if its taking you  6 hrs to water  150 plants  plus  then it might be worth trying    my normal grows  takes 400 plus gallons of fluids  to feed all plants  taking up to 6 - 8 hrs  to feed 
     Google how to make magnetized water  i use a drill  to mix my  foods find some strong magnets  and   place around  pail and keep drill on  
  TBH  it doesn;t matter what someone might speculate if it works on not  i say give it a try   might shock you
WE ALL STRIVE  to make good yields  give it a try on one plant   start thinking beyond  most of all life forms have magentic quialities  were  just starting to get into the science of it   most hydro  grows have some sort of pump  emiiting some sort of magnetizism  to  the system


----------

